# Skulltek 3 axis skulls!



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

New page is up! Check it out!
skulltek


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

SHweeeeeet DR M, & a good price.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, DL, I think that is the lowest I can sell these skulls for without losing money. I got a deal on hardware and servos for the next batch and am passing along the savings to haunters.


----------

